# new to breeding, new to the forum. :)



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, ny name is Lillie, i am currently in North Carolina in the US and i have owned all manner of rodents in the past although i am partial to Fancy Mice. I recently (this week) decided to start breeding petstore mice into quality mice. I have o.nebuck and one doe and am looking forward to learning from you all very much!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Do you know what color/variety your doe and buck are?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Welcome! What part of NC? I'm originally from New Bern.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome! I'm newish here too. Do you have pics to share of your doe and buck?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  We love pics!


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep changing thier names because thier original names didnt fit. But right now they are Littlefinger and Sansa (i want game of thrones names lol!!!)


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

Pic wont work neither will the attachment. I posted a link to an instagram photo in "Variety Identificatiin" if you wanna check that out though. Members said Buck is a peid brindle and doe is a longhaired dove.


----------



## Violeteight (Jul 22, 2013)

NikiP said:


> Welcome! What part of NC? I'm originally from New Bern.


I'm in Fayetteville


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

